# Auto Auction/Repo



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking to buy a car or truck here soon. I am wanting to buy one that has been repo'ed or confiscated. I hear sometimes you can find a smokin deal. Anyways I am wondering if any of you guys know of any auction sites or places I can look up to see what they have.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

FWIW - I ran across this add while I too was looking for a car. While the car might not be what you want, it contains info. about an auction place.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=0&nid= ... ad=4389633


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think there are many bargains out there unless you can buy directly from a lender, here is UCCU's site, most lenders sell directly to Brasher's or Manheim. http://www.uccu.com/home/uccu/repossessions/auto


----------

